# mfsBSD startup script



## balanga (Jul 24, 2018)

I really like the way mfsBSD can quickly boot up a FreeBSD from minimal storage and I'm wondering if there is any way to incorporate a startup script or an ncurses menu of options.

Anyone know?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

Difficult to fully understand what you're asking.
mfsBSD is (as the name suggests) is a Memory File System system. That is; the entire system is in a packed (compressed) md(4) (Memory Disk). _This_ is what accounts for it's speed. Because Memory is lightning fast. As compared to Disk access.
As to the menu. I'm not sure I follow.

--Chris


----------



## balanga (Jul 24, 2018)

It boots to a command prompt. How would I get it to do something in particular once I login?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh. I see. Like Start a Window Manager, and Desktop environment. Or start an install?
You'd need to unpack/mount the ISO, or IMG to disk, and modify it's contents to perform your desired task(s).
# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f mfsbsd.iso -u 0 for example.
You could use ports-mgmt/dialog4ports to create your desired menu(s)
Anything more specific would require a more specific question. 
EDIT:
You might also find some recipes in their GitHub repo: https://github.com/mmatuska/mfsbsd

HTH!

--Chris


----------

